
Helsinki’s free, city-wide Wi-Fi network is faster than your home internet - Libertatea
http://qz.com/414061/helsinkis-free-city-wide-wi-fi-network-is-faster-than-your-home-internet/
======
wmantly
I disagree. [http://www.speedtest.net/my-
result/4418586540](http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4418586540)

